

This Was Sony Music's Contract with Spotify - ezarowny
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/19/8621581/sony-music-spotify-contract

======
KingMob
It's depressing how little has changed. I'm not Love's biggest fan, but she
absolutely nailed the labels' shifty greed back in 2000:
[http://www.salon.com/2000/06/14/love_7/](http://www.salon.com/2000/06/14/love_7/)

~~~
ezarowny
I can see why Spotify is starting to branch out into other forms of media now.

